# Westgate Stout Extravaganza 2013



## fcmcg (14/4/13)

Brewers,
A quick heads up that once again Westgate will be running Stout Extravaganza at the start of July.
We will have again be having it at The Local , in Port Melbourne.
It is sunday July 7th, 2013
Categories will be as follows
*Category:*

*10. Porter 11. Stout 12. StrongStout*
*The following beers are included*
Imperial Stout ,Australian/Foreign Extra ,Classic Dry ,Irish Sweet Stout ,Oatmeal Stout,Brown Porter ,Robust Porter ,Baltic Porter 

We will also be adding American stout to the list....in line with the AABC 2012 guidlines.

Please note that this year there will ne NO ENTRIES ON THE DAY.
Entry drop off points will be grain and Grape, Brewers Den ( Boronia) Greensborough Home Brewing
Entry forms to come, but we just wanted to give eveyone the heads up
First prize for each category will again be an Ellerslie Hop Pack.
There will also be a call for judges , in the not too distant future.


Cheers
Ferg
Secretary
Westgate


----------



## fcmcg (15/4/13)

Anyone interested in judging , please email the club at [email protected]
That way I can forward it to the competition organiser.
Just a reminder
NO ENTRIES ON THE DAY
This is a change from previous years..we had 40 entries on the day last year and it severely stressed our data entry and required hasty setting up of extra judging tables.we wish to stop that from happening this year.
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Danwood (15/4/13)

When is the cut-off for entries ?

Dan


----------



## fcmcg (15/4/13)

Dan,
Usually it's a week before the competition...so that would be Saturday June 29th...I'd like to say that it's close of Business at said Brewshops...but i'd suggest having them in by midday on the 29th....
There will be some advirtising coming out soon , but we just wanted to get confirmation from Ellerslie , our major prize sponsor that they are sposoring us again...and they are...They have provided $600 worth of various hops for prizes !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Rowy (15/4/13)

Interstate entries Ferg?


----------



## Truman42 (17/4/13)

If I have a milk stout that also has oatmeal in it, can I enter this as an oatmeal stout? Not sure what category a milk stout comes under.


----------



## manticle (17/4/13)

Both will be in sweet stout.

You could enter a beer without oats or lactose in either sub- category - just depends under which guidelines you'd prefer to be judged.

In fact you could enter the same beer in both sub-cats to see what differences the judges pick up and how it fares under one compared with the other.


----------



## Truman42 (17/4/13)

Thanks mants I might do that then.


----------



## brettprevans (17/4/13)

Truman said:


> If I have a milk stout that also has oatmeal in it, can I enter this as an oatmeal stout? Not sure what category a milk stout comes under.


given the first post says aabc guidelines it might be an idea to read them....

And it was a long bloody day judging last year ferg. I agree no entries on the day. 
2 maybe 3 entries for me so ill wait till I decide on wether to entrr them then let u know about judging.


----------



## fcmcg (17/4/13)

Rowy said:


> Interstate entries Ferg?


If any one is interested in entering from interstate , shoot me a pm and I'll shoot you an address where they can be sent..
Just gotta confirm it !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (23/4/13)

Anyone with an interstate entry , can send it to
The Grain& Grape
5/280 Whitehall street
Yarraville 3013 Vic
Please labley it clearly and have
"Stout Extravaganza"
on the front...
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## WarmBeer (3/6/13)

Any further details about this year's comp?

Prices per entry? Discount for subsequent entries past the first? Discount for club members?


----------



## WarmBeer (3/6/13)

Never mind, found it.

*Competition Rules.*

A maximum of 2 entries will be accepted per Category, as long as they are separate styles. Entries must fit into the designated styles listed below.
A minimum of 500ml is required per entry. If 2 bottles are required, they must be clearly marked as bottle 1 and 2 and preferably be taped together. Cost per entry is $6.00.
Judging will be by blind tasting, assessed against the current 2012 style guidelines. Style guidelines are available at the www.vicbrew.org. Judges decisions are final.
Any tied placing’s are decided on count-back using the following criteria, overall impression,flavour or smallest spread of scores.
Prizes & medals are awarded for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in each category. Other awards are Best Club of Show and Best Novice, awarded to the highest score by a Victorian brewer who has not placed in a Vicbrew accredited competition.


----------



## fcmcg (11/6/13)

Brewers,
Here is an entry form link...
http://www.westgatebrewers.org/stoutextravaganza.html
I'm not sure how to put a PDF on here ....
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (11/6/13)

Seek and ye shall find...
View attachment stoutentryform2013Final.pdf

Here we go....
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (12/6/13)

Here is a bump for the entry form for Westgate's stout extravaganza...see the previous post
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (16/6/13)

View attachment stoutentryform2013Final.pdf

Brewers,
We can now confirm that Beer and Brewer magazine will also be contributing to prizes for Stout Extravaganza, along with Mtn goat and 3Ravens .Just a reminder , there will be no entries accepted on the day.
And as usual, Ellerslie hops have contribeted the major hop prize packs....
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (18/6/13)

Just a bump for a reminder !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (26/6/13)

Fellow brewers,
*This Saturday is your last chance to enter your stouts for Westgate's Stout Extravaganza ,at the suggested drop off points.*
For those that are able , we'd love you to come down to The Local in Port Melbourne , for a great day of competition.The kitchen opens from midday and there will also be some wonderful raffle prizes to be won .
We have $600 worth of hops , medals , Beer and Brewer magazine subcriptions , beer from Mtn Goat and more as prizes for the category winners and raffles , so its going to be big !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/6/13)

Sent mine to G&G yesterday from Nsw. Hope it arrives in time.


----------



## fcmcg (26/6/13)

Pratty,
I'm sure it will be fine.
Good luck !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## esssee (27/6/13)

Ferg,

Can I just clarify the closing date. The entry form says Friday 28th (tomorrow), but you previously stated Saturday 29th. The guy at Greensborough HBS thought it was Friday.

I can drop it off on Friday, but Saturday would suit better.

Thanks.


----------



## manticle (27/6/13)

Damn. My stout is tasting good but won't be bottled until Saturday so I'm going to be too late.

See you there for judging I guess.


----------



## mxd (27/6/13)

I got that all wrong, mine wont be ready till tuesday DOH


----------



## fcmcg (28/6/13)

Gents ,
The close of is Saturday.
I apologise for the confusion.
Our newsletter editor has resigned mid advertising and really put everything into the proverbial . Close of entries is Saturdy ....
That is to say , tomorrow.....
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (28/6/13)

Pratty,
I can confirm your entry is at the G and G...
Good luck !
Ferg


----------



## brownshoes (30/6/13)

What time do things kick off at the local on the 7th?


----------



## fcmcg (1/7/13)

The comp starts around 1pm
The kitchen is open from midday...
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/7/13)

fergthebrewer said:


> Pratty,
> I can confirm your entry is at the G and G...
> Good luck !
> Ferg


its my first stout and first comp entry since starting brewing. h34r:

Was inspired to brew this from my home town that has a water tower with oatmeal stout advertised on it, never really cared about that water tower until I started brewing....lol.

This beer has malted oats, instead of flaked.Back in the ealry 20's when they brewed, I doubt they had flaked oats. It is not as dark as most stouts but within the BJCP guidelines. Has a nice noble hop content, full bodied and finishes dry from the use of Irish Ale yeast. I left the roasted barley out and that meant no roasting character and also why its not as dark.

Overall i think its a quality stout, please let me know from an experienced brewer what you think of the beer and any feedback will be welcome.

Dan


----------



## brownshoes (2/7/13)

Thanks Ferg. My first comp so no idea what goes on so it'll be a learning experience if nothing else!


----------



## fcmcg (2/7/13)

Pratty1 said:


> Overall i think its a quality stout, please let me know from an experienced brewer what you think of the beer and any feedback will be welcome.
> 
> Dan


Dan,
It will be blind tasted by the judges and they will provide feedback ( in line with the beer compared to the aabc style guidelines)which you will recieve a week or two after the comp , in the mail.
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## jayahhdee (2/7/13)

What time do these things normally run till? Cant make it early arvo but should be able to swing past at 5ish


----------



## fcmcg (6/7/13)

jayahhdee said:


> What time do these things normally run till? Cant make it early arvo but should be able to swing past at 5ish


G'day mate,
At this stage ,we have 55 entries , and with a 1pm start , we think we will be finished around 4 pm...having said that , we will still be there , no doubt at 5pm still packing up etc...we will also probably make it down to the bar , downstairs , for a celebratory beer....
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (8/7/13)

Brewers,
Stout Extravaganza has been run and won !
Thanks fo to our sponsors ,Ellerslie Hops , Burbank homes , Mtn Goat and Beer and Brewer magazine.
We had good support from the other brew clubs yesterday and it was nice to see the other clubs supporting us with entries , as well as the independants ! We had 55 entries total , which we considered a managable and good number.
Bayside ran away with most of the awards and also took home best club.They are now the recipient of the Bill Mutton memorial trophy.
Barry Roberts from bayside judged on the day and also took home a swag of awards for himself and his club members.
Only Michael Bowron from Westgate placed.
Once again , thanks everyone for your support.
The results are here !
Regards
Ferg
Secretary
Westgate Brewers inc
View attachment StoutExtravaganzaresults2013.pdf


----------



## esssee (9/7/13)

Thanks Ferg, and all involved at Westgate Brewers.

Really chuffed at the results, and looking forward to getting my feedback in a week or two.


----------



## Truman42 (2/8/13)

When can we expect to receive the feedback from the competition?


----------



## WarmBeer (2/8/13)

Truman said:


> When can we expect to receive the feedback from the competition?


Truman, Jethro may have yours at next weeks meeting. He had mine and a bunch of other BBC results.


----------



## Truman42 (2/8/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Truman, Jethro may have yours at next weeks meeting. He had mine and a bunch of other BBC results.


Ok cheers, will wait until then.


----------

